# Tetra Black Water Extract



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Picked some up today haven't added it yet. It says has vitamins and something about lowering ph is it worth adding to my tank thanks?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

it is very helpful to a piranha or any other amazionian tank and helps to lower pH and tints the water to make them feel more at home. It also adds valuable viamins and nutrients to the water.


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

So you saying I should use it for my Natts my ph is 7.2 how much does it drop the ph and how fast dont wont to shock them thanks


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

read the instructions on the bottle, but im pretty sure u add a certain amount after each water change.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes, read the instructions.
Actually Tetra ToruMin (black water extract) does not lower pH, because it is buffered.

Harry


----------



## g rossi (Sep 24, 2006)

is a ph of 7.5 bad for piranhas


----------



## g rossi (Sep 24, 2006)

i use it


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

g rossi said:


> is a ph of 7.5 bad for piranhas


For Red Bellies the pH range form 6.0 up to 7.5 is OK. The most important is, however, to have a stable pH, not fluctuating. You can achieve this by buffering the water. And that can be done with black water extracts or even better, peat tablets or a peat product in filter.

Harry


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

doesn't driftwood buffer it as well?


----------



## el-josho (Sep 25, 2006)

i might get some,


----------



## Fishking320 (Jan 31, 2005)

pottsburg said:


> doesn't driftwood buffer it as well?


Driftwood doesnt buffer it LOWERS and keeps it low reeeeeeal low.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Fishking320 said:


> doesn't driftwood buffer it as well?


Driftwood doesnt buffer it LOWERS and keeps it low reeeeeeal low.
[/quote]










i just added some to my sanch tank teh other day, makes the water look like tea, kinda cool and i think my sanch loves it!


----------

